# Fish Laws



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Mr. DNR officer, would you help solve a question, I talked to a Muskegon officer yesterday when I was checked for my license, about the amount of fish you can have in your freezer, he said they didn't enforce amounts, because there are people that go over to rice lake and catch hundreds.

What is your interpretation of the law, I just want to make sure I am doing the right thing.

Dough


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

HERE IS A THREAD THAT COVERS YOUR QUESTION

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123129


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know where you are talking about, Rice Lake. Routinely, as to the enforcement on the possession limits in your freezer, that is difficult because a CO or any law enforcement officer must have probable cause and get a search warrant. So that is why the answer you got was they didn't enforce it. But, let someone provide information that supports probable cause that you are selling sport caught fish and give the CO a reason to get a search warrant and watch how fast it does get enforced.

Do you consider yourself a sportsmen? I assume you do so why would you want to purposely violate the law regardless if it is enforced or not. People that want hundreds of fish in their freeze are fish hogs and poachers.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I assume doughman is referring to the Rice Lake in Ontario, well-known for it's bluegills. Which raises a somewhat-related question.

Is it legal to possess fish in Michigan that were caught in another jurisdiction, if they would exceed Michigan's possession limit but were within the legal limit where/when they were caught? I travelled 3+ hours to fish in Lake Michigan in Indiana last week for little cohos, steelheads and browns. There it was legal to keep 5 salmonids of a single species in 1 day. I had an Indiana license. 

Q#1When we returned to Michigan, did the law require that we comply with Michigan possession limits(max 3 of 1 species)? (FWIW, we only had 3 each, but we wouldn't have minded keeping a couple more of those 1-2# eaters)

Q#2If the answer is no, could someone lawfully keep fish in Indiana, bring them back to Michigan, then catch and possess a full Michigan limit of the same fish in Michigan?

I'm interested in the legal answer, as for the ethics I don't think it's hog-ish to occasionally keep 5 1.5lb. Great Lakes fish (enough for a family dinner) as long as it's legal.

Sorry to hijack this thread a bit.

Butch


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I just read thu the fishing guide for 06-08. Could have swore it said while in Michigan, Michigan limits apply, regardless of where caught.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I am under the impression that if you have a legal limit from another state or country (with their valid fishing license) then you are OK to transport the fish to your house. You cannot stop along the way and then fish in Michigan waters while the fish from the other state are in your possession if you are at or over the Michigan limit.

This comes up very often on the east side of the state. Many Walleye fishermen have both a Michigan and Ontario fishing license. They are not allowed to catch a limit in Ontario waters of Lake St. Clair and then cross over to the other side of the lake to catch another limit using their Michigan license. I thought that there was something in the current booklet about this.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

The laws apply "where" the fish are caught.

If you fish LSC and catch you limit of 6-13"ers (walleyes)and you homeport is on the Detroit river and are checked there, you are legal because you caught those fish in LSC and not the DR. The officer would have to prove you caught them else where(other than LSC) to issue a ticket. But don't stop and fish anywhere else on the way home. Same as if you fish Ohio, Canada, or Indiana.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What Walleye Mike and alex-v said. Yes, if Rice Lake is in Canada then the answer would be it's not enforced because there is no law to enforce.

Of course just a side note, I believe you will find that the sale, regardless where caught would still apply (illegal) because one would not have a license to sell wholesale or retail in this state and I believe you could not under those other jurisdictions where caught either.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks everyone. 

Butch


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't freeze fish but I would say a fillet or steak is not considered a fish. It is fish but not a fish.

If you have a freezer full of steaks, how many cows do you posses?


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't fish Rice Lake, family does and it is in Canada not Michigan. I do not violate but was bitched out on another forum for having fish in my freezer. Thanks 

Michigan limit is 25 "sunfish" which cover all panfish with the exception of Perch. I catch my limit and freeze what I can't eat right away. I am not a pig or a poacher and oftern practice C and R.

Thanks for the feedback and sorry if I was not clear.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

....traveled many times ( land ) from Ontario with limits of fish which were over the Michigan Limits......Traveled......also traveled ( boat ) from Ontario to Michigan with a limit of fish which were over the michigan Limits.....I would suspect the word is Traveled.....and with the proper licenses on hand....Rice lake ( Ontario ) has no limit on panfish.....came across with several hundred panfish....One needs to understand the Rice Lake Eco system......so many panfish the MNR needs to keep them under control...what a habitat Rice Lake has....not a wild wild area..plenty of cottages around the lake but prime for growing PAN'S.......


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Fecus said:


> I don't freeze fish but I would say a fillet or steak is not considered a fish. It is fish but not a fish.
> 
> If you have a freezer full of steaks, how many cows do you posses?


Whatever you say. I'm sure the judge will give your definition the consideration it deserves:lol: I don't believe there is a limit on how many cows you can buy.:lol:


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Fecus said:


> I don't freeze fish but I would say a fillet or steak is not considered a fish. It is fish but not a fish.
> 
> If you have a freezer full of steaks, how many cows do you posses?


On the other hand, you go fishing and catch your limit of walleye, for this example let's say 6. Your still at the marina/boat ramp and go to the cleaning station,now you clean these fish and filet them, now you have 12 filet's. Along comes a DNR officer, how can you prove those 12 filet's came from only 6 fish. It would be up to his discretion to believe you only had 6, his argument could be those filet's could have come from 12 different fish.
Rich


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

boehr said:


> Whatever you say. I'm sure the judge will give your definition the consideration it deserves:lol: I don't believe there is a limit on how many cows you can buy.:lol:


No limit,you can have a whole pasture full. Then you cut and freeze steaks and "it is cow but not a cow":lol:


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

boehr said:


> Whatever you say. I'm sure the judge will give your definition the consideration it deserves:lol: I don't believe there is a limit on how many cows you can buy.:lol:


I'm just saying steaks are steaks, they are not considered a cow. They are parts of a cow. A cow is not in your possesion when you have a steak in your ice box.

Take this resonable logic and apply it to the rules. If they don't want you to freeze they should be more vivid in their wording.

As I said before I don't freeze fish. Usally what I keep is gone by the next day. But, if I had to, I would take this to court.:coolgleam

Edit: What about the heads & guts in the garden. Are those fish still in my posession? According to some of these interps., yes.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Like I said, "whatever you say".


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

'How now, brown cow" .

Sorry Boehr, couldn't resist 

What amazes me about the legal forum, is that it seems so many are looking for loopholes. This is one of the main forums I go to on M-S, and I value your opinion. However, all laws can be read and interpreted a certain way, and yet most don't seem to realize that ultimately it comes down to the judges interpretation along with the evidence presented. 

My concept may not be ideal, but I believe... Take what you need to make that meal(within the law) and move on. If in doubt, then play safe. I know I don't need the hassle of arguing whether or not my fish dinner is legal or not.

I know this belongs in Sound-Off and I apologize. Just seemed fitting at the moment. JJ


----------

